# Advice on plants i wanted to order



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I just got my new light in its a 6700k 65W light for my 26g bf. I was thinking of ordering these plants since they say "medium lighting needed". Any advice or objection to these for my tank? I do not have CO2 i am expecting Excel in the next few days. 

Tiger Lotus, Red
Ludwigia, Broad Leaf 
Rotala Indica
Cabomba Purple (Red)

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

These plants should do good for you. Are both blubs 65K? Is this a T-5 light? You should look into doing a DIY Co2 system. Very easy to do. Your plants will love you for it. Do not does to much of the Excel at a time.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> These plants should do good for you. Are both blubs 65K? Is this a T-5 light? You should look into doing a DIY Co2 system. Very easy to do. Your plants will love you for it. Do not does to much of the Excel at a time.


This is the light - http://www.opentip.com/product_info.php?products_id=952946

How much Excel should i use and how often? I thought about a DIY system, just decided it was a hassle.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice light. DIY CO2 is pretty easy to setup. I bought Red Sea's Bio System. It's basically a DIY system that has everything you need including a way to get the CO2 diffused into the water...without having to pipe into the intake of your filter. Once that runs out I will make my own mixture, but use the rest of the system.

One thing to keep in mind also is that even the low amounts of CO2 produced by DIY systems, your ph will drop. I was surprised that my normal 8.2ph dropped to 7.4 on my 29gal and this sytem is only putting out about 6 bubbles a minute. Plants are doing very well though. My next mixture will put out a lot more.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Nice light. DIY CO2 is pretty easy to setup. I bought Red Sea's Bio System. It's basically a DIY system that has everything you need including a way to get the CO2 diffused into the water...without having to pipe into the intake of your filter. Once that runs out I will make my own mixture, but use the rest of the system.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind also is that even the low amounts of CO2 produced by DIY systems, your ph will drop. I was surprised that my normal 8.2ph dropped to 7.4 on my 29gal and this sytem is only putting out about 6 bubbles a minute. Plants are doing very well though. My next mixture will put out a lot more.


Thanks  If i decided to go the DIY way which is the easiest cheapest way to go? I've spent all my financial aid reimbursement on lights, test kit versa top and soon to be plants. I'll have a little left once i get the school loan after a new computer - i broke the screen on my lap top  - so i could probably pull off a DIY system if it will really help out the plants that much.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well...the cheapest is to do everything on your own. Will cost around $10 for everything you need. The Red Sea system is about $25, but you just add water and shake and put in your tank. Go to the DIY section and you can see how to set one up totally on your own.

Sorry to hear about the laptop. I live on mine.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I do have a pretty large piece of driftwood (2 total) in the tank I was talking about, so the ph drop could be a little higher because of it.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Oh yeah, I do have a pretty large piece of driftwood (2 total) in the tank I was talking about, so the ph drop could be a little higher because of it.


I forgot that i got sidetracked as i was ordering my test kit the other day...so im about to order one but i want advice. What tests should i have in the kit im going to buy? I have looks at a few and they come with a few different tests, so i wasn't sure. I know API is good, but what tests should i look for in a kit?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing about the purple Cabomba, it does require good co2 and ferts to do any good, and also does better in high light. I've tried it several times and it just fell apart on me, even with diy co2 as its not always consistant.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

susankat said:


> One thing about the purple Cabomba, it does require good co2 and ferts to do any good, and also does better in high light. I've tried it several times and it just fell apart on me, even with diy co2 as its not always consistant.


thanks, wont waste my money then!  Do the others look ok though? I may do a DIY co2 sometime in the next month. What about Limnophila ‘hippuroides’ ? Do you think it would be ok?


----------

